# Post your puppy/adult comparison pictures!



## KZoppa

Dax isn't an adult yet but here's one of the comparison pictures I just did. 










what are some of yours?


----------



## gsdlover91

Yess, I do!

9 weeks, and 9 months
 


11 weeks and 10 months.


----------



## KZoppa

wow he hasn't really changed too much! I mean except he obviously went from cute and fluffy to handsome and fluffy! Love it!!!!


----------



## KayForbes

8weeks to 6 months!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

KayForbes said:


> 8weeks to 6 months!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
:wild: my goodness that's a lot of puppy to pick up! total cuteness!


----------



## KayForbes

KZoppa said:


> :wild: my goodness that's a lot of puppy to pick up! total cuteness!


I know! She wasn't a huge fan of it either!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

KayForbes said:


> I know! She wasn't a huge fan of it either!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
neither is Dax. he HATES being picked up and lets everyone know it lol. I tell him to suck it up. it's something he has to deal with. Just in case.


----------



## Rei

Puppy Trent









Adult Trent









Puppy vs Adult

















Puppy










Adult










Puppy









Adult









Miss my puppy, but love my adult


----------



## KZoppa

<3 Trent!


----------



## Klamari

5 weeks


9 months



9 weeks




2.5 years


----------



## KayForbes

KZoppa said:


> neither is Dax. he HATES being picked up and lets everyone know it lol. I tell him to suck it up. it's something he has to deal with. Just in case.


Even since she was little she has disliked it! But of course when she was afraid she came running to my arms!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

Love these threads! :wub:

Baby Ollie at 5 weeks

Untitled (2013-02-17 03:14:46) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Baby Ollie at 8 weeks

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie now at almost 11 months - not much change in color, just more floof 

Untitled (2013-07-15 05:23:27) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-07-15 05:22:48) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-07-15 05:23:22) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa

love it!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

KayForbes said:


> Even since she was little she has disliked it! But of course when she was afraid she came running to my arms!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
yup! pretty much covers it.


----------



## mego

awwww, here's 10 weeks vs 7 months


----------



## Cschmidt88

Not a purebred GSD... but here's my boy  
8 weeks old


















10 weeks









About 4 months I believe










As an adult


----------



## wyoung2153

I love this :wub: SO cute to see how they all have grown.. here's Titan..


----------



## Anubis_Star

First one is 8 weeks and 5 months

Next 2 are 3 months and 6 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama

These are awesome!! Just goes to show, some have hardly changed, others look SO different. I wish I had puppy pics of Malachi


----------



## Konotashi

Puppy Ozzy


Grow'd up Ozzy


----------



## Anubis_Star

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

8 weeks









Almost a year and a half:


----------



## Shade

5 weeks



9 weeks



9 weeks - with Jazzy, I love how they're pretty much the same size! 



19.5 weeks



15 months






I have a bunch of new ones I have to upload.


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Puppy:








7 months:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zima

Puppy at 7 weeks and 19 weeks.

Then 5 weeks and 19 weeks.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

12 weeks







15 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

9 weeks







14 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LynneLittlefield

Here's Luna at 11 weeks








And now at 10 months old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ceasar

LOVE LOVE LOVE these pics... had to think about it for a moment but I can't contribute. I adopted all three of my babies later on. Ceasar when he was 3 (he's now 4) Emma when she was 1 and Ally when she was 7 months. No baby pictures for me!


----------



## KZoppa

OMG I love it!!! Ozzy!!!! 

I like seeing how they change. Very cool. Keep em coming!


----------



## Sunflowers

I have better pictures at home.

Today my boy turned a year and a half, and I'm not there with him 

These have been fascinating, because some dogs have not changed at all and some have changed a lot.


----------



## Ronin864

Jango @ 8 weeks









@ 8 months


----------



## MiraC

Liv ....Then and Now....


























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gsdsar

So he is not an adult yet, but here is Nix. 

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

gsdsar said:


> So he is not an adult yet, but here is Nix.
> 
> View attachment 91650
> 
> View attachment 91658
> 
> 
> View attachment 91666
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
LOVE IT! He kinda looks like Dax.


----------



## Loneforce

Jonas at 8 weeks and second picture at 17 months


----------



## Miel

This is Miel at 3
http://http://i1335.photobucket.com...DCE7AA-34407-00001EDB67F5FF49_zps3ece67f4.jpg

Her at 10 weeks
http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums...C5F073-34407-00001EDB52338286_zpsd4d2b218.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miel

Lets try that again.
http://http://s1335.photobucket.com...DCE7AA-34407-00001EDB67F5FF49_zps3ece67f4.jpg


http://http://s1335.photobucket.com...C5F073-34407-00001EDB52338286_zpsd4d2b218.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Here is my girl Piper at about 13 weeks...brought her home just shy of 12 weeks.


On her Year birthday


and today at 1 yr 6 months and as of yesterday 82lbs


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo as a baby(still at the breeders)








Ten weeks: 








3 yrs:








4 yrs:








Onyx 7 weeks:

10 weeks:

7 weeks:

1 year old:

and 6 years old:


----------



## Dante's mom

Dante 9 months









Dante 8 weeks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD

Little Bear to Big Bear























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K.Creek

This is Sadie when I picked her out








This was her about 2-3 weeks after I had her (our female husky didn't like the new puppy)








And finally Sadie about a month ago, all grown up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Josie/Zeus

This is the Breeder's photos of him at 8 weeks. 




Now


----------



## LARHAGE

Gavin 8 weeks.








Gavin 6 months .



















Gavin 3-4 years.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I just learned out to do the collages! How fun! It does cut off the large pics though, even after I resized them. If anyone has any tips on it please let me know.

Eli: (not adult pics yet as he is currently 7 months old)








Moses:








Layla:








Gilda:








Sigourney:








Rip my boys Garth and baby Gabe...

Garth:








Gabe:


----------



## KZoppa

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I just learned out to do the collages! How fun! It does cut off the large pics though, even after I resized them. If anyone has any tips on it please let me know.
> 
> Eli: (not adult pics yet as he is currently 7 months old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigourney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip my boys Garth and baby Gabe...
> 
> Garth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabe:


 
I love it!!!!!


----------



## GSDlover1107

Cschmidt88 said:


> Not a purebred GSD... but here's my boy
> 8 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 4 months I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an adult


he's adorable :wub:


----------



## JSteele

Rei said:


> Puppy Trent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult Trent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss my puppy, but love my adult



What a beautiful GSD!!!


----------



## GSD07

Anton 9 wks and 5 yo.


----------



## GSD07

Another one of Anton, probably around 4.5 yo, so you can see that he's not always serious


----------



## KZoppa

Anton is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

My beast, Hunter.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Jäger




Katya


----------



## FoxyMom

I love seeing these! Strider isn't an adult, but he is a lot different from when he was a puppy. 

8 weeks old








7 months old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

Hm. Lets try another pic. 

7 months 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billn1959

Molly in 2001





Here she is at 12 years young.


----------



## Ambrola

Sarge 3 months
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/ambrola/media/Sarge2.jpg.html]







[/URL]

1 Year.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o




----------



## AngelaA6

4 Months










10 Months










He's a year and a month old now but I don't have any recent pictures


----------



## R-a-m-b-o




----------



## vwitt

Here's Remy as a sick puppy at the rescue 







At 4 months







At 10 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyominggrandma

Holly at 8 weeks and at 2 years


----------



## GatorDog

Carma; 9 weeks and (almost) 7 months

3.18.13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/17/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/17/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/17/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


3.20.13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


7/17/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa

Alexis I was wondering when you were going to post Carma! Adore her.


----------



## Neko

8 weeks and 6 month


----------



## Vaks

Elle, five weeks










4 1/2 years










Baby Gibbs, 5 weeks










and 20 months










Blizzak, 11 weeks










and 2 1/2 years












Hélène


----------



## Catu




----------



## Vaks

lolll !!!


----------



## Brinapayton

Koen; 10 weeks to 6 months 
















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

Catu said:


>


 

HAHAHA!!!! Definitely looks less than thrilled in that adult picture. :wild:


----------



## DixieGSD

Dixie 12 weeks




13 months


----------

